# Work in Wyoming



## Magnum783 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am heading to Cheyenne WY because of government move I am in the AF so I work part time. I would be willing to contract climb or work as a member of crew I have been climbing for about two years on my own. I climb quite proficiant and follow all the safety rules. I would also be willing to prove myself as a ground man before allowed to climb. Please PM me with any available work.
Jared


----------

